# Ever get into a show, just to find it's been cancelled?



## zappatton2 (Jul 18, 2014)

I always seem to be a step behind when it comes to the shows I watch. Just got into the show Bored to Death, love all the actors in it and I found it very funny and endearing without being too schmaltzy. Just googled it, and wouldn't ya know, it's already cancelled. Booo-urns. I did the same thing with Arrested Development, got into it exactly one year after FOX pulled the plug. Ever get into a show that you thought was great, only to find out it's already done with?


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 18, 2014)

I started Firefly recently. I think thats all that needs to be said.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## troyguitar (Jul 25, 2014)

I usually only watch shows after they've been cancelled. I hate waiting weeks/months in between episodes.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 25, 2014)

zappatton2 said:


> Booo-urns.


----------



## ferret (Jul 29, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> I started Firefly recently. I think thats all that needs to be said.



This is probably the main example I could come up with as well.


----------



## vilk (Jul 29, 2014)

Is Misfits canceled?


----------



## wankerness (Jul 30, 2014)

ferret said:


> This is probably the main example I could come up with as well.



I heard tons of people complain about how it had been cancelled before I ever watched it, so it doesn't count for me. Same deal with Freaks and Geeks. I don't think I've ever seen anything that was no longer airing that I was unaware had already been cancelled, partly cause I usually downloaded things and it was obvious that the series was over from the torrent names and the fact there weren't scattered episodes from the new season  There are a few shows I've watched that I think got cancelled too early (the aforementioned two, The Wire), but most shows that are over ended in about the right place. And then there are more shows I've watched that I wished had been cancelled a lot earlier than they were, especially when I was watching them as they aired and witnessing their steep decline. Ex, the american Office, Dexter, Community.

"The Killing" was sort of like it this season, cause it abruptly got good after 1 pretty good season and 1 awful season, and then just didn't get renewed, and I was pretty disappointed cause the ending definitely didn't feel like the main characters had been resolved in any way. But then Netflix swooped in and picked them up to give them a last season, so it stopped counting.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 2, 2014)

vilk said:


> Is Misfits canceled?



Yup. :\

The season that just aired was said to be the last one.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Aug 4, 2014)

that one dinosaur show was pretty cool. the one where they went back in time because the earth was dying from pollution? EDIT: Terra Nova i think it was called.

Jericho was okay, but i think they jumped the shark a few times and clumsily tried to move the story along too quickly. that mixed with a lot of hokey acting ensured it's cancellation. the graphic novel isn't that great either.

i think Under the Dome might not be too far off either. they are making a lot of the mistakes Jericho did and in greater numbers. ie: writing dramatic situations that there's really no coming back from, and then going back on it and making up incredibly unbelievable excuses so things can go "back to normal".


Spoiler



how many times is the town going to just shrug off the horrible atrocities committed by a lot of these characters? mainly Big Jim...


----------



## DocBach (Aug 5, 2014)

Terra Nova was a dinosaur show with like, no dinosaurs. No tears hear when it was cancelled. Recently, I liked Almost Human and I'm pretty sure it got the ax. Kinda cliche but good fun and action. Copper was also a show I liked recently that got the plug pulled on it pretty quickly. Deadwood was another 1800's set shows that should have had another season or two. 

First post nails it, though -- Firefly was _the_ show cut waaaaay before its time for me.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 12, 2014)

Chozen
Firefly
Max Headroom
Clone High 

Almost Human - they screwed this one up pretty savagely by doing nothing but 1 episode canned plot lines. They had a HUGE arc available to them that brought everything into the plot and then they totally forgot about them.


----------



## MFB (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh man, Clone High is awesome. Rad theme, solid cast, hilarious writing. That's a show that needs to come back.


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2014)

The Looney Tunes Show

Don't judge.


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 13, 2014)

MFB said:


> Oh man, Clone High is awesome. Rad theme, solid cast, hilarious writing. That's a show that needs to come back.


 
So much this!! I need closure after that series finalé. Sadly, it's been over a decade now, and Will Forte is a pretty busy guy these days, so I don't see it happening. Plus, wasn't there a big row about the show's Gandhi character? Not that offending people is ever a reason to cancel anything!


----------



## monkeybike (Aug 13, 2014)

Alcatraz was pretty good


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 14, 2014)

I remember getting hugely into _*The Cape*_ despite how bad it was _(so bad, it was awesome)_, only to see it cancelled before the first season even finished.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 15, 2014)

Firefly is the obvious example of this for me as well. I also didn't really give Stargate: Atlantis a fair swing until after it was also cancelled, and I found I enjoyed it a lot more than I remembered. Granted, it still ran for 5 seasons, so it's not like it had a short run.


----------



## nandorivas (Aug 15, 2014)

zappatton2 said:


> I always seem to be a step behind when it comes to the shows I watch. Just got into the show Bored to Death, love all the actors in it and I found it very funny and endearing without being too schmaltzy. Just googled it, and wouldn't ya know, it's already cancelled. Booo-urns. I did the same thing with Arrested Development, got into it exactly one year after FOX pulled the plug. Ever get into a show that you thought was great, only to find out it's already done with?


i dont know about you guys but im pretty bummed that ugly americans got canned.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 15, 2014)

Add Corner Gas to my list, but just barely. For those of you who aren't Canadian, it's a sitcom about the weird shenanigans that weird people get up to when they live in the middle of nowhere. If you can imagine taking Seinfeld and transporting it to a Saskatchewan farming town (Corner Gas was also created by a stand-up comedian who played the main character, coincidentally), you'll get an idea of what it was like. It was a big hit in Canada for years and I was aware of it, but I didn't start watching it until *just* after it ended. I then went out and bought the whole series on DVD. Still have em, still watch em on a regular basis. It was a great show.


----------

